# Reverse speed slow



## pre1957 (Feb 13, 2015)

Hello everyone, I have a Ariens ST724. 6 forward speeds and 2 reverse. The reverse speeds are very slow. Is there anyway to make them faster?
Thanks Paul


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

Other than ensuring a clean, dry drive system and good rubber on your friction wheel...no.
MH


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

You can favor the adjustment towards reverse. That will speed them up slightly while slowing down the forward slightly.

You can change the pulleys and belt gear ratios, but that would probably make the forward speeds too fast to be usable.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Messing with the adjustment is the easiest. You slow down all the forward gears a little and add a little to the reverse. If you adjust too much you can lose F1 and it becomes neutral but it does make for a faster reverse without causing any damage. I did that to one old beater because reverse was just soooooo slow.
I'm assuming it's a friction disc drive and not a geared transmission


----------

